# So you need a sponsor here?



## carman69 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be glad to be a sponsor in model cars, my background is that I have been in model cars since I was 10 yrs old (1957), I have written for several model car mags, I single-handedly brought model car building to my unit in the Army in 1967 at Ft Polk, LA. I am the owner of several model car related groups on yahoo. I also have a forum on model building, I have taught at a school in an after-school program teaching kids (6th and 7th graders) to build model cars. I also have been teaching kids at my church the basics of model car building. I also collect old models and build them. I have about 5 built models, having had to downsize from ovr 500 (not enough room to keep them all). If you would like me to be a sponsor I would be honored, thanks.
Nathan:wave:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Nathan,
I'm not primarily a model car builder, more real space/sci-fi. I do enjoy building car kits that catch my eye, and built several dozen as a kid. Watching what the dedicated car modelers build here provides a lot of enjoyment as well as learning techniques in general.

So I for one welcome you to Hobby Talk and would be proud to have you sponsor the forum!

I'd be interested in discussing with you privately about your teaching efforts for the after school crowd. Been thinking how I could share the hobby as there are no local clubs or hobby shops nearby catering to models. So PM me if you're willing to share some information.

Cheers,
James


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

carman69.....If you would be "Honored," This Forum, Would be "Honored," To have you become a sponser for it,, Sound's like your a model building crazy man, too.....Join in and start posting Pic's of them.......MOE.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are gonna sponsor the place might wanna do a little cleanin up.

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

steve123 said:


> If you are gonna sponsor the place might wanna do a little cleanin up.
> 
> Steve


Sponsors don't have moderating privileges.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

steve123 said:


> If you are gonna sponsor the place might wanna do a little cleanin up.
> 
> Steve


Not quite sure what needs cleaned up anyways...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

harristotle said:


> Not quite sure what needs cleaned up anyways...


 
Well look. There's muddy footprints everywhere, grease on the door knobs, dishes in the sink, and I don't even want to know what Ians' dog is doing behind the couch!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> Well look. There's muddy footprints everywhere, grease on the door knobs, dishes in the sink, and I don't even want to know what Ians' dog is doing behind the couch!


I guess it is about time I run the dishwasher for the week... don't worry about Ian's dog though, it's just eating another sheet of decals


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Just Plain Al said:


> Well look. There's muddy footprints everywhere, grease on the door knobs, dishes in the sink, and I don't even want to know what Ians' dog is doing behind the couch!


The dog's chewin' another decal sheet. Shhh - don't let Ian hear.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

steve123 said:


> If you are gonna sponsor the place might wanna do a little cleanin up.
> 
> Steve


steve 123..... NOT so sure how to view this Remark there,,, Steve.......

ARE you Criticizing the Model Car Forum, Or are you just trying to be Funny ????

IF it was in Fun.....OK..

IF it was Criticism directed toward the Forum,,, Then I personally have a problem with that,,, because,, Here we clearly have Someone who is plainly asking to become a SPONSER,,,( GIVE MONEY to HOBBYTALK ).....

Being an "Elder Statesman" here on "HobbyTalk",, I would surely think that it was NOT your Intention to make someone Skeptical of Sponsering the Model Car Forum......OR any Forum on HOBBYTALK.......

A responce to this Post would be greatly appreciated,, To clear this mater up.............S. MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

......This just goes to show you, You Cant Teach and Old Dog New Tricks,...lol...lol..Weather hes Clean Or not,...lol
From earthing Model boxes thats is,..lol...lol..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually a response isn't necessary Moe, some of us know what he's talking about and it's not appreciated. If sponsors had moderator privlidges my name would have been on the door of this forum months ago, and we wouldn't have these little under the breath sort of comments starting again. It looks like Griff or Hank is going to have to start watching again, and I'm going to have to put duct tape on Ian's keyboard.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*HES RIGHT*,..I cant say a word on this one guys,....*AND I WONT*,....But this is VERY UN CALLED FOR.......like always...It sure isn't any way to treat a possible sponsor, Thats for sure.....its is a shame,...




*Ian*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Couple things: 

1) Some sponsors do indeed have moderator powers;

B) I see no need for a "cleaning up" of this forum, except for maybe two or so people who can't seem to leave well enough alone.... ;

iii) If you wish to become a Sponsor, contact Hankster.

Locking this thread. Those who don't like each other need to leave their issues in The Meat World or take it - and keep it! - private. It has no place here!


----------

